# unknown species??



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

i bought these as a bit of gamble only knowing them to be called codango which is just a made up name as far as i can tell.

i was also told they were not aggresive although the male seems to becoming the king of the tank ..

so i wanted to do a background check on these fish..

so here are male ..female and juvinile..i think.




























thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

The first two look like a Aulonocara sp., the last one looks like a Copadichromis sp..maybe Otopharynx sp..


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

Marduk said:


> The first two look like a Aulonocara sp., the last one looks like a Copadichromis sp..maybe Otopharynx sp..


thanks.....i looked up the links and funnily enough that "oto" species fits the mold quite well because it looks like all three photos and different stages.

the other ids would suggest that i have two species but the three fish looked the same as far as i can recall when i put them in the tank a few weeks ago.

ps..i think codango is filipino for i havent got a clue.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Male looks like he's gonna get some awesome color on him, even if you don't know what he is!


----------



## jodu (Aug 26, 2003)

Probably called it Kadango, as in Copadichromis borleyi 'Kadango'.

Have to agree with Marduk, first 2 looks like some sort of Aulonocara, and the last one looks like a juvenile or female Copadichromis sp. Not the Kadango though, it would have a much darker body and yellow/red fins.


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

dielikemoviestars said:


> Male looks like he's gonna get some awesome color on him, even if you don't know what he is!


agreed.. i am really pleased with the way he is developing but i just wanted to make sure he wouldnt turn into a tyrant.


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

jodu said:


> Probably called it Kadango, as in Copadichromis borleyi 'Kadango'.
> 
> Have to agree with Marduk, first 2 looks like some sort of Aulonocara, and the last one looks like a juvenile or female Copadichromis sp. Not the Kadango though, it would have a much darker body and yellow/red fins.


yeah .. i also thought kagango was the proper name but this fish is so way off from that look that i discounted that possibility straight off.

those dark splodges on the side fade and the stripes get more obvious..you can still just about see traces of the splodges on the older two.

but i must agree on wondering if these are two different species altogether??they look so different now :-?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

these are clearly at least two different species.


----------

